# Homemade broadhead target



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Sometimes you can get big styrofoam blocks from Tractor Supply.

My club has a couple and they seem to last pretty good.

They are a little difficult on arrow removal.


----------



## ksoden1 (Apr 16, 2010)

I have taken 2 inch styrofoam insulation and layered 5-6 pieces together with glue and duct tape. Works good and it was left over from a remodel project so it didn't cost me anything.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

check out Blobs ... not DIY, but they last


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

X2 on blobs. When the day comes that you've finally shoot one out (and I'm talking constant bh use) you can recycle it by using whats left as cores for homemade targets or target repair.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I have a styrofoam block and I have been shooting it for about 10 years. Its kind of messy but its cheap. What exactly are Blobs?


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

do the blobs have a website or how do you purchase them


----------



## bschiltz (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.blobtargets.com/


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

aread said:


> Sometimes you can get big styrofoam blocks from Tractor Supply.
> 
> My club has a couple and they seem to last pretty good.
> 
> They are a little difficult on arrow removal.


I've picked up probably a dozen over the years from Tractor Supply. I was hoping for something less messy. I might have to go back to them though. 
The Blob looks real good, as soon as I get a spare $140.00+. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

the easiest and less messy way for me is to get a large cardboard box and fill it with sand, whether you shoot into foam or sand you have to resharpen anyway. I tried this for the first time last year and find it to be the cheapest, of course my kids have a sandbox so I just fill the box, do my broadhead tuning and then dump the sand back onto the sandbox.

works really well. when you pull the arrow back out the box cleans the broadhead off and the broadheads stay in great shape. You want about a 2 foot wide box.


----------



## mikehoyme (Nov 3, 2012)

VA. Bowbender said:


> I've picked up probably a dozen over the years from Tractor Supply. I was hoping for something less messy. I might have to go back to them though.
> The Blob looks real good, as soon as I get a spare $140.00+.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got one of these, a bit cheaper and made of the same stuff. 

http://blobtargets.net/index.php/18-blob


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Best broadhead target ever is an open ended box of sand. Before anyone tells you it damages the arrows I can vouch that it does not. The sand splashes away from the arrow during penetration and only settles back onto the arrow when it comes to rest. Granted a box of sand is not very portable but it lasts forever and is easily repaired. (Just add more sand). Don't shoot field points into it though because they tend to disappear. 

P.S. make sure you keep the neighbors cat out of it or you'll have an odoriferous surprise.


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

b0w_bender said:


> Best broadhead target ever is an open ended box of sand. Before anyone tells you it damages the arrows I can vouch that it does not. The sand splashes away from the arrow during penetration and only settles back onto the arrow when it comes to rest. Granted a box of sand is not very portable but it lasts forever and is easily repaired. (Just add more sand). Don't shoot field points into it though because they tend to disappear.
> 
> P.S. make sure you keep the neighbors cat out of it or you'll have an odoriferous surprise.


No argument it is cheap and works well. It's just not applicable in my situation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOLDFASTHANK (Jan 27, 2013)

ive been running through alot of ideas lately for a broadhead target. i recently made a turkey target and carved the head out of great stuff foam. the foam cut alot easier than i would have liked so im trying to stray away from that idea, although it seems plausible to make a box, almost like a cast and fill it with a few cans of great stuff. as long as theres a few holes for air bubbles the foam should dry denser in a compact space..... right ? haha i dont really like the idea of shooting my arrows into a box of sand. i can almost asure thats not the way ill be going . im sure it works fine, but im just not goin down that road. why in the heck is high density foam so expensive? i get it takes money to run a business, overhead all that, but the cheapest ive seen is this guys link for the 70$ "blob" thats more than im looking to spend, at that rate why not throw in the extra 20 and buy a rhino woodland block ? or something similar. it just seems rediculous to me that a chunk of foam is $70... well if that chunk of foam were 5' high by 3' wide , i would be in .... but its only what 18" x 10" ? absurd if you ask me. an idea ive been running through is what if you took carpet foam and sandwhiched it inbetween cardboard. make about 5 just guessing, and layering great foam inbetween those? one of us has to come up with some idea for a diy foam block for cheap. its out there somewhere. im not really concerned with how much of a mess it will make after being shot. sweep it up and no more mess, problem solved


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

HOLDFASTHANK said:


> ive been running through alot of ideas lately for a broadhead target. i recently made a turkey target and carved the head out of great stuff foam. the foam cut alot easier than i would have liked so im trying to stray away from that idea, although it seems plausible to make a box, almost like a cast and fill it with a few cans of great stuff. as long as theres a few holes for air bubbles the foam should dry denser in a compact space..... right ? haha i dont really like the idea of shooting my arrows into a box of sand. i can almost asure thats not the way ill be going . im sure it works fine, but im just not goin down that road. why in the heck is high density foam so expensive? i get it takes money to run a business, overhead all that, but the cheapest ive seen is this guys link for the 70$ "blob" thats more than im looking to spend, at that rate why not throw in the extra 20 and buy a rhino woodland block ? or something similar. it just seems rediculous to me that a chunk of foam is $70... well if that chunk of foam were 5' high by 3' wide , i would be in .... but its only what 18" x 10" ? absurd if you ask me. an idea ive been running through is what if you took carpet foam and sandwhiched it inbetween cardboard. make about 5 just guessing, and *layering great foam inbetween* those? one of us has to come up with some idea for a diy foam block for cheap. its out there somewhere. im not really concerned with how much of a mess it will make after being shot. sweep it up and no more mess, problem solved



What do you mean by "great foam"?

I wonder if anyone had made one like you're idea? It sounds plausible to me. My biggest concern with them would be removal, like would the broadheads get real hard to pull? Of course I have some commercially made ones actually pull my heads off, so I guess it couldn't be a whole lot worse.

I might give one of those a try, nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

Great Stuff aerosol insulation expanding foam. It's great for filling in Blocks and 3D animal targets. It's not very durable for broadhead use though. You can find it in any Home Depot or Lowe's. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

OK got ya


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Large burlap coffee bag filled with plastic bags or bubble wrap works for me - I get the bags locally for $2 - have seen them on amazon sold in 10s to - I posted some info over on TG a while back - also used burlap to cover a beat up DIY foam target & it's cut back the mess when I'm off the bag - M 

http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=126044;p=1


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

Markliep said:


> Large burlap coffee bag filled with plastic bags or bubble wrap works for me - I get the bags locally for $2 - have seen them on amazon sold in 10s to - I posted some info over on TG a while back - also used burlap to cover a beat up DIY foam target & it's cut back the mess when I'm off the bag - M
> 
> http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=126044;p=1


I used those bags for years. They won't stop arrows from my compound though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I made mine from strips of foam I got from work... 1/2'' x 13" x 28"... I compress them between unistrut and all-thread, almost 32" tall by 28" wide. Broadheads pull easy, field points really get in there.


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

For the weights I shoot (45#) no prob on pass thrus - maybe a fill with old clothes instead of plastic/bubble wrap & using two bags with one in front of the other might be a cheap solution - M


----------



## HOLDFASTHANK (Jan 27, 2013)

handirifle said:


> What do you mean by "great foam"?
> 
> I wonder if anyone had made one like you're idea? It sounds plausible to me. My biggest concern with them would be removal, like would the broadheads get real hard to pull? Of course I have some commercially made ones actually pull my heads off, so I guess it couldn't be a whole lot worse.
> 
> I might give one of those a try, nothing ventured, nothing gained.


 I have a buck buster target that's been shot to ****e, all it is, is layers of foam and cardboard wrapped in silt fence. Guessing its worth about 20$ in materials tops. It WAS a good target but I shoot a lot. I basically would like to create the same thing , just adding great from , and a permanent case out of 2x4s or such. Great foam is some pretty sticky stuff . On top of bonding the materials together after drying and expanding it would be tight. A hole or two here and there will let air out and excess foam. Just cut off anything that leaks out. Using cardboard for a face isn't the ideal situation , but after its shot up , if you make it right you can just push it back a bit and slide a fresh piece in. After I finish up my pipe clamp press ill give it a try.


----------



## HOLDFASTHANK (Jan 27, 2013)

HOLDFASTHANK said:


> I have a buck buster target that's been shot to ****e, all it is, is layers of foam and cardboard wrapped in silt fence. Guessing its worth about 20$ in materials tops. It WAS a good target but I shoot a lot. I basically would like to create the same thing , just adding great from , and a permanent case out of 2x4s or such. Great foam is some pretty sticky stuff . On top of bonding the materials together after drying and expanding it would be tight. A hole or two here and there will let air out and excess foam. Just cut off anything that leaks out. Using cardboard for a face isn't the ideal situation , but after its shot up , if you make it right you can just push it back a bit and slide a fresh piece in. After I finish up my pipe clamp press ill give it a try.


Ill probably give it a few coats of " flex seal" to keep it sealed up and make it look a little more professional


----------



## buckedup1 (Mar 13, 2013)

I took 7 of those excersise mats fit together like a puzzle about 30 by 30 and duck taped them together, put holes with pvc pipe through the top and hung em from a saw horse. Made a deer target and gorilla glued it to the front. Works great for broad heads and for field tips. Cost was cheeeeeep, got the mats for free.


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

buckedup1 said:


> I took 7 of those excersise mats fit together like a puzzle about 30 by 30 and duck taped them together, put holes with pvc pipe through the top and hung em from a saw horse. Made a deer target and gorilla glued it to the front. Works great for broad heads and for field tips. Cost was cheeeeeep, got the mats for free.


Now that sounds like a keeper!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

HOLDFASTHANK said:


> I have a buck buster target that's been shot to ****e, all it is, is layers of foam and cardboard wrapped in silt fence. Guessing its worth about 20$ in materials tops. It WAS a good target but I shoot a lot. I basically would like to create the same thing , just adding great from , and a permanent case out of 2x4s or such. Great foam is some pretty sticky stuff . On top of bonding the materials together after drying and expanding it would be tight. A hole or two here and there will let air out and excess foam. Just cut off anything that leaks out. Using cardboard for a face isn't the ideal situation , but after its shot up , if you make it right you can just push it back a bit and slide a fresh piece in. After I finish up my pipe clamp press ill give it a try.


I had a Yellow Jacket that I kept alive for years by using great stuff (But I purchased the HD cheap stuff) to refill the worn areas. Once a year I would take the target, push the nozzel into each hole and give it a shot or two with foam. When I got all the holes, I fliped it over onto a piece of plastic, shot the other sides holes full of foam, put plastic on that side, then put a piece of plywood on it and added as much weight as I could find. Let stand a few hours, remove weight, plywood and plastic. Wait 3 days for foam on inside to cure, then shot it. The expanding foam goes to the surface, but the weight makes it form flat to the shooting sides of the target instead of oozing out. You will have to add an aiming spot, center turns all white after a few years. I finally gave it up when it delaminated. I picked up a Morel Six Shooter which is a piece of trash, wish I would have kept my old one. FYI, I shoot a FBBH on every round I shoot from spring till fall, so that target gets a lot of use.

Ches.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

the cheapest broadhead target is multiple heavy duty styrofoam coolers broken up into the largest cooler. 

Find a large cooler and multiple smaller coolers. cut the smaller coolers into squares that fit into the large cooler,, layering it up. then take a can of the expansion foam and empty it into the cooler, put the top on and let it set for a week for the foam to completely dry. when ever you shoot it up add more expansion foam.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Here is a target to consider building: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC_y4Pyc5c8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JZUAZu5K-c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBsY_uTv5Nk


----------

